# About Miz Lesley...



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Seems she may have had a small heart attack this afternoon... Will be transferred to a hospital in St. Louis sometime early tomorrow... She is in good spirits considering... Please send up a few words for her when y'all have a second. Thanks, folks!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey kid! Get outta there!

Hope you're back home, SOON!

Mon


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

Thinking of you Miz Lesley!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Done! Her positive attitude and spirit will help her tremendously, as will having your support. Hugs to both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Prayers and well wishes for you both!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, my goodness -- I'm sending all my best and warmest thoughts to you both!! Very glad she's in the hospital and receiving good care. I know the best care she has is your love, though, AC. Please give her many hugs from me -- I know you won't mind! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

prayers for y'all.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

My Prayers & thoughts are with you both.

:angel:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Prayers sent


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh wow, prayers being sent your direction. Glad it was just a small one but any one is to

much for our chat room sweet heart. Take care and get better soon.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope you receive good news! I'll keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Prayers and wishes for a speedy and full recovery. ((HUGS))


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry duplication for some reason. So double wishes.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Lesley!!! Get well SOON!!! And Mr. Articow - be sure to treat her like the Princess that she is (which I'm sure you do) when she gets home from the hospital!!! Prayers coming from MY way!!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you know my thoughts are with you Lesley! ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Prayers sent for you to get better soon.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers going your way. Please keep us posted.
Ox


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hoping, and Praying for your recovery Miz Lesley*


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Praying for your rapid recovery and complete healing. You got a good man by your side now!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh no! Prayers going up right away! Please take good care of our Ms. Lesley, AC, but don't forget to take care of yourself too, she needs you too much.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

AC my prayers have been sent and will continue to be sent for Lesley and you too!

Don't worry too much--chicks named Lesley are made from the tough stuff and she'll be back to herself and playing in the patio garden before you know it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Prayers said and best wishes Miz Lesley!

When you are ready to think about it, consider this: My Mom has had heart trouble since she was 35: it runs in her family. She is now 83. My Father had his first heart attack when he was in his late 60's: he turned 90 this year! And he is fit and active still. 

Mom watched her diet and took her pills and followed Drs. orders and stopped moving when she had to. I think the hardest part for her was to stop moving when she had to, LOL! She does hate to put down work when she is in the middle of a job! And of course Dad eats what Mom eats and so his diet is also healthy.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Get well quick. Go Team...when you're ready.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

homefire2007 said:


> Praying for your rapid recovery and complete healing. You got a good man by your side now!


Indeed, She does! Take a rest and get pampered, Lesley. Much love, my friend.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Prayers sent for ya Lesley. Youll get well soon, all these prayers workin your way.

Just goes ta show ya. Marriage is hard on one who hasn't been married for a long time. Y, If I were to get lucky this late in life, I likely wouldn't last a month LOL.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Tell Lesley I am thinking of her and wishing her a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Get well soon Lesley. Prayers and good thoughts going up for both of you.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sidepasser said:


> Tell Lesley I am thinking of her and wishing her a quick and complete recovery.


Good medicine.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

You will both be in my prayers...and only good news for the rest of the week!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Both of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

+1000% to what everyone has said. My sentiments, best wishes and prayers for Miz Lezley and AC!!



.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Am adding heartfelt best wishes!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh! How I hated to read this news! Hugs, best thoughts and prayers for BOTH of you!!!!


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Update... Miz Lesley is in Barnes Hospital in St. Louis. Tests, tests, tests... Scads of young nurses hanging out to hear her Nurse Practitioner stories from the early days... Exhausted, weak, but up and walking around as best she can... Tell y'all more later as I learn it...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

In thought and prayer....


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I've heard a happy heart heals faster...so that's in your favor. You have my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update AC. Keep us posted please.
Ox


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

That's supposed to be a good hospital, so just aggravate 'em enough to hurry up with the tests. The sooner you find out the problem, the quicker they can fix it...and it is amazing what they can fix these days.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my, best wishes for the best recovery


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Hoping all news is good news!


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Hoping for a short recovery and lots of good years yet for you two. Modern medicine is amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

An update coming to you from the Coronary Care Unit, Barnes Hospital, Saint Louis... 
My diagnosis WAS an anterior MI..thats' not good since it involves the main artery which brings oxygen to the heart itself. "Coronary Artery Syndrome" is the medical term. So all of my blood tests and CAT scans and a special heart echo test all indicated that I had a heart attack with damage to the front bottom of my heart muscles. Fast forward to today..I had a cardiac catheterization..ouch.

Thank you Lord for blessing me..!!! Did NOT have an actual heart attack after all..what I did have is rare..LOL..no kidding..ME having something weird? lol lol lol..The cath showed heart damage to the front of my heart, 100% totally clear coronary arteries, and a sluggish action of both bottom chambers ..they're weak. The bad news it that without the treatment I had,, it could have been fatal..The good news is that it HEALS ITSELF with a little help from meds in 1 month..all damage should be gone..Praise God for this answered prayer..
The diagnosis is Takotsubo Cardiopathy for folks who like to look things up..it quacks like a duck, it acts like a duck, but it's NOT a duck..LOL
Since John has to work until the weekend, my DD has graciously invited me to stay at their place until the weekend..
and....Barnes does over 50,000 cardiac cath tests each year..they said that only TWO people out of these 50,000 have this diagnosis...LOL...anyone surprised?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

:bouncy:LESLEY:bouncy:

We all knew you were a rare find 

So happy to hear that it heals itself and that there are meds to help. 
{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, you are unique.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Ditto what Leslie said!

I'm glad I'm not alone in the oddball world of rarities. :grin:


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

So glad to hear you're doing better Lesley! I'm very familiar with Takotsubo. It's otherwise known as "broken heart syndrome". As long as you do what you're supposed to and eliminate stress you should do very well. God is good.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I'm very happy to hear that you are going to be ok! You are special and that's a good thing! !


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

This is one reason we get on so well. Both of us on a frequent basis have things happen to us that would just be too weird to believe in someone else!

I am so glad to hear that you are going to be ok! :happy:


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

TxMex said:


> This is one reason we get on so well. Both of us on a frequent basis have things happen to us that would just be too weird to believe in someone else!
> 
> I am so glad to hear that you are going to be ok! :happy:


I keep expecting to wake up to a water buffalo in the living room...LOL


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

arcticow said:


> I keep expecting to wake up to a water buffalo in the living room...LOL


Nah. That would be too tame. A water buffalo giving birth to triplets while being sang to by an witch doctor would be more like it


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I am very Happy to hear that You are on the mend.Scary stuff!, the C.C.U., I hope and Pray you don't have to return there. I really Like You, and Arcticow, and enjoy your presence, in this community*, Looking forward to seeing you 'back in action'! Get Well****:angel:


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy news! I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Well now I can breathe a sigh of relief. Great news for both of you!


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Woo....Hoo!!!! Glad to hear the good news!!!!


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

Heal well.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Again, thanks to all for your prayers and good wishes. Y'all are the best...


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Adding my prayers for improving health.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You are both such wonderful people that i am SURE that God is watching over you both.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Great news! we'll just continue to pray for you to have a quicker than normal recovery


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

That's wonderful news Lesley! Like God giving you the "heads up" before something worse could happen. How awesome that it will heal itself! I'd say that you're lucky, but really you're blessed. How wonderful that you have a good man by your side now too! You two are in my prayers.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Now, if'n she will remember she is supposed to REST... not clean the kitchen and such... Oh well, one day at a time...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Only takes her a day to clean the kitchen? I need a little prodding. Glad to know she's is getting better.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Truely a cloud with a silver linning. Speedy recovery.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Great news!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

My goodness..thank you all so very much for your prayers and cheerful sentiments...it helped me to no end to read them in the hospital !!

I'm guilty of trying to tidy the kitchen at my DD's for her..couldn't finish though..incredibly tired ..as if a semi has rolled over me a few times...The homecare nurse this afternoon was very emphatic...LOL.."STOP doing stuff!"
so I did..LOL


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Yay, home health nurse!!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

arcticow said:


> Yay, home health nurse!!! LOL


pffffttttt:nana:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

It's so good to see you, and I'm so relieved/happy you're on the mend!! :banana:
Get all better sooooooooooooonnnnn!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally home again with my beloved....!!! Thank you all again for the kind words, thoughts and prayers...it was a scary time! Arcticow is a prince among men...so happy to be home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I like hearing good news about good people!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

bostonlesley said:


> Finally home again with my beloved....!!! Thank you all again for the kind words, thoughts and prayers...it was a scary time! Arcticow is a prince among men...so happy to be home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So listen to the Prince and TAKE IT EASY. Take care of yourself, and get took care of....the kitchen can wait. I seriously doubt that Mr. Cow is overly-worried about the counter tops.  Glad you're on the mend, young lady.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so happy for you Lesley! take care of yourself. ~Georgia.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

just read this; glad all is ok now.

Thank Goodness.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

How's the Queen of Clean today?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

swamp man said:


> How's the Queen of Clean today?


LOL...thanks for asking Nick...
I feel very tired..no energy at all..no appetite ( shock!)...sore from all those needles and stuff..

I had a physical therapist and an RN stop by this afternoon..geesh...no prblem sitting around and "not doing"..I don't feel like "doing"..and anyway, John has things under control..
I'm hoping that YOU are doing better..!!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

You just keep doing what your doc and your body tell you to be doing. So delighted you are on the mend!


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

bostonlesley said:


> LOL...thanks for asking Nick...
> I feel very tired..no energy at all..no appetite ( shock!)...sore from all those needles and stuff..
> 
> I had a physical therapist and an RN stop by this afternoon..geesh...no prblem sitting around and "not doing"..I don't feel like "doing"..and anyway, John has things under control..
> I'm hoping that YOU are doing better..!!!


Better than what?
Cteamed chil beef on toast is the secret to rebuiding an appetite. You might have to crack the bullwhip a time or two, but he's a good dude and he'll spoil 'ya.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

Blech..I used to really like that when I was a little girl.. Lol 
Now.. Not so much!!

I do hope that you are feeling better Nick.. Better than I am!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Tater soup with lots of butter is just the thing when you aren't wanting to eat. It's irresistible and soothing to the tummy. Actually it is just plumb good any time.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

Soo glad your home and ok. Your a sweety !


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Lesley your body will tell you when it's time to do stuff and it won't be "clean out the garage!" It might just be "dust the TV screen off and sit down and watch a cooking show." LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2014)

LOL..I know..but right now my body is simply saying, "argggghgggghg"....or whining.."I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired!"....its annoying..


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> Lesley your body will tell you when it's time to do stuff and it won't be "clean out the garage!" It might just be "dust the TV screen off and sit down and watch a cooking show." LOL


Good tip. I just dusted the screen to see how much energy it would take me. All this time I thought that I was watching repeats of the Oklahoma Dust Bowl over and over on the History Channel. 

Maybe now I can find the Fudge Channel.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank God for a hope-filled prognosis! Now, please remember to DO WHAT THE DOCTOR SAYS.! We'd like to have you around for a long, long time to come, and surely John feels the same!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

A handful the same.........but so many good folks, gone.........


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

First time Ive heard of this Lesley. Hope your growing stronger by the day.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I had lunch with her in August and she appeared to be doing well.

Mon


----------

